# Kayak Instructors/ Retail Staff Wanted



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports and Alpine Kayak School are hiring for this summer.

Alpine Quest Sports is a kayaking and climbing shop in the Vail Valley, CO. We are looking for full-time retail shop employees. Great pay, awesome industry benefits, flexible schedule, and a fun work environment. Seasonal or year-round employement possible with this position.

Alpine Kayak School is looking for full-time kayak instructors for this summer. We offer plenty of work. Flexible scheduling, great pay & great tips make this a great job located near some awesome paddling in Central Colorado. 

Stop by or send your resume to set up an interview.

For more info:
Kayaking jobs at Alpine Kayak School & Alpine Quest Sports


----------

